
  TechStars Debuts Nine Startups In Boston  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/10/techstars-debuts-nine-startups-in-boston/
======
falsestprophet
On the surface TempMine seems like it has potential, but I can't imagine why a
temp agency would donate its industry contacts and its "best" temp contacts to
TempMine and pay 1% for the privilege.

I don't think they're fooling anyone about their plans to compete as a what is
effectively just another temp agency.

Why not be straight about it and start connecting temps with companies
straightaway? This plan also has the virtue of being plausibly profitable.

 _edit_ Apparently, this is what manpower.com does.

------
callmeed
I'm working on a project similar to HaveMyShift. Interesting.

~~~
sachinag
Their pickup in Chicago-area Starbucks is _insane_. I've known about it for a
while, and on the rare occasions I deign to go into a Starbucks, I ask the
staff there about HMS. Every single Starbucks has been a hit. It's crazy. If I
were ADP or Paychex, I'd offer whatever it took to buy them out now, before it
becomes huge.

------
kg
As someone working from Portland, Maine (for a company back in SF), it's cool
to see start ups out here. Best of luck to the folks at AccelGolf in Portland!

------
minalecs
I wish all these startups the best of luck.. I personally don't find anything
too thrilling from this group, but the golf application looks very cool.

